# Any Cadets from RCSCC#1 Nelson or RCSCC#24 Magnificent?



## Rebel_RN (16 May 2005)

I was just curious if there are any cadets on here that went to either RCSCC#1 Nelson or RCSCC#24 Magnificent if so when? Thanks!


----------



## Bubblez (16 Aug 2005)

I know that noone from #46 Royal Soveriegn goes on this web site, accually there are very few sea cadets according to a pole I just read (only like 1.3%) but I'll respond anyway. 

Hello!


----------



## Burrows (16 Aug 2005)

Considering this is ARMY.ca why am I not surprised ,


----------



## Bubblez (17 Aug 2005)

LoL very good point, I wasn't even looking for this web site when I found it but here I am! 

Hey, Rebel_RN your from sudbury? That means your in my floatila.


----------



## Sea Cadet (20 Aug 2005)

Well I went to HMCS Acadia for summer camp and I know lots of people from Nelson, and Magnificent.


----------



## gun plumber (20 Aug 2005)

Was a member of 24 magnificent from 88-02.PM me if you want details.


----------



## haleyselig (17 Nov 2005)

Sea Cadet said:
			
		

> Well I went to HMCS Acadia for summer camp and I know lots of people from Nelson, and Magnificent.


same here


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Nov 2005)

I highly doubt you will be able to find what you are looking for here. However, might i suggest Cadet World?


----------



## Blatchman (23 Nov 2005)

I am from 1 RCSCC Nelson I am an officer there now and was  a cadet there for 7 years


----------



## hubley (30 Nov 2005)

Im a 3rd year cadet at 1 nelson, and im cool as dirt (since we all know how cool dirt is)


----------



## acadia4evr (15 Dec 2005)

I'm from 24 maggie.


----------

